# من له معرفة بالبدن والزنك ارجو الدخول



## المريمى (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بعد التحية 
لدى سؤال وانا متأكد سوف اجد الاجابة لديكم بأذن الله 
- سفينة يبلغ طوالها قرابة ال100 متر والعرض 15 متر تم رفعها على الحوض الجاف لغرض صيانة البدن 
والتنظيف وماتم ملاحظته هو :
- الزنك هام جدا لبدن السفينة يحمى البدن من التأكلات .
ولكن كما قلت ماتم ملاحظته بأن الزنك على هذه السفينة البالغة الطول 100 متر لم يتم وضع الزنك فيها من الاصل وعلى خرائط التحويض لايوجد الا فى نهاية السفينة حيث الدفة والرفاصات اما باقى السفينة لايوجد هناك زنك علما بأن ليست هناك منظومة الحماية الكادثودية بالسفينة .

سؤالى كما يلى : 
هو كيف يتم وضع الزنك على بدن السفينة ؟ من حيث الاماكن والمسافات بين كل قطعة زنك ام هناك مخطط اخر بالنسبة لهذه السفينة فى كيفية وضع الزنك (فى جهة الدفة والرفاص) ؟!

فالرجاء الجواب الشافى فى الكيفية مع الشرح والتعليل . 
وشكرا مقدما على مجهوداتكم ومزيدا من الرقى والابداع .
وفقكم الله الى كل مافيه خير .
مع فائق احترامى .


----------



## marine_eng (9 أغسطس 2007)

اولاااا اخى الكريم قضبان الزنك هذة تستخدم للحمايه من التاكل الناتج من التاثير الجلفانى 
ومن اكثر هذة المناطق تعرضااا للتاكل هى منطقه المؤخر نظرااا لوجود الرفاص الذى يصنع عادتاااا من سبائك البرونز والنحاس ويختلف الترتيب الدورى لهذة السبائك عن ترتيب المعدن المصنوع من بدن السفينه وهو الحديد العالى الشد او الحديد الطرى لذلك يتم تركيب هذة القضبان المصنوعه من الزنك لتعمل على تقليل التاكل الجلفانى بين الرفاص وجسم السفينه فى المؤخر


----------



## HAADY (9 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ المريمي 

يتم احتساب كميات وتوزيع الزنك على مساحه الجزء الغاطس من السفينة وهي في حالة فارغة اي دون حمولة او شحنه حيث يتم توزيع قطع الزنك على كامل بدن الجزء المغمور من السفينة حسب نوع المعدن المصنوع منه بدن السفينة ونوع الطلاء ( البويا ) للجزء المغمور وكذلك حجم الجزء المغمور وانسيابيته وسرعه السفينة عند السرعه الكامله للمحركات ودرجه حرارة المياه التي ستعمل فيها السفينة حيث يتم زياده كميات الزنك في مناطق المياه ذات الحرارة الاعلى .

ولكن وبشكل عملي يتم احتساب كميات الزنك للسفينة المذكورة بما يساوي خمسمئة الى سبعمئة كيلو غرام من الزنك ويتم تحديد الاماكن الغير محدده من الامام الى الخلف بمسافة ثلاث الى اربع امتار بين القطعه والاخرى وبشكل متسلسل على ان تكون قطع الزنك في الجزء المغمور من السفينة وفوق او تحت ال bilge keel كما يمكنك الاستفاده من خبرت ال class مندوب مؤسست التصنيف التي تشرف على عمرة السفينة حيث يكون له خبرة واسعه في هذا الامر كما يمكنك الاعتماد على خبرة المهندسين المشرفين على ترسانه العمرة في تحديد ذلك 
كما انه يوجد مخطط يحدد توزيع قطع الزنك حسب اوزانها على بدن السفينة ولربما تجده في مخططات السفينة او يمكن طلبه من الترسانه الصانعه ويتم ارساله اليك بعد دفع ثمنه اما ان كانت المخططات التي لديك اصلية فلا بأس من اعتمادها وزياده كميات الزنك من الامام الى الخلف كما اسلفت لانه لا مانع من زيادة الزنك ان وجد تآكل ما في بعض اماكن السفينة على ان تكون الزياده ضمن الحدود المعقولة 

واهلا بك دائما


----------



## المريمى (10 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على سرعة الرد وكنت متأكدا بأنى سأجد الاجابة لديكم 
وفقكم الله الى كل مافيه الخير
تحياتى


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أغسطس 2007)

*اخى هذا الكتاب يتكلم بشكل عام عن hull coating*







****
الرابط هو 
http://www.epa.gov/owow/oceans/regulatory/unds/hullcoating/HCL_CHAR_draft.pdf


----------



## المريمى (10 أغسطس 2007)

ولك ايضا جزيل الشكر مهندس ماهر بارك الله فيك


----------



## ربى الله (12 أغسطس 2007)

الخ العزيز / المريمى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد ،
أخيكم عضو جديد ، وأرجو أن تعذرنى لأنى حالياً بعيد عن كتبى ومجلاتى وجميع مصادرى الهندسية .. حيث أعمل حاليا بالسعودية فى مجال يخص الــ steel structure .. والعمل الأصيل مدير بإحدى الترسانات المصرية ، وسوف أحاول الرد من الذاكرة :
هذا الأمر يتم تحديده بواسطة معادلة هندسية بسيطة ، وأذكر أن أبعاد السفينة الرئيسية والسرعة يدخلان فى المعادلة ، وهناك أيضا Factor آخر فيها ، وللحصول على هذه المعادلة حاول الإتصال بإحدى مهندسى الترسانات البحرية - قسم مشروعات أو قسم به أحد المختصين بالحماية الكاثودية ، وممكن أن تجدها فى كتب " قواعد الإشراف الدولية " - Rules - تحت عنوان الـ Cathodic Protection 
، وكما ذكر الأخوة المتحثين سلفا فإن توزيعها فى منطقة المؤخرة يكون أكبر لعدة أسباب منها :
1 - وجود الرفاص والدفة .
2 - سبيكة الرفاص يخشى عليها من التآكل . 
3 - إرتفاع قيمة الرفاص فى حالة الصيانة أو فى حالة تغييره بسبب التآكل .
4 - بالتالى تعطل السفينة عن السير فى حالة الصيانة والعمرات ومن ثم تقل فترات التشغيل و ... إلخ .

وأخيرا أرجو لك التوفيق ، وأعذرنى لبعدى عن مصادرى ، وإذا وجدت شيئا سأرسله إليك إن شاء الله .
مع أرق المنى وأطيب تحياتى وإلى لقاء قريب بإذن الله .


----------



## ربى الله (12 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ / ماهر

كيف حالك ، أرجو ان تكون بخير 
الرابط لايعمل معى ، أرجو التكرم بإرسال رابط آخر ، أو إرسال الملف كمرفق على بريدى الخاص
وجزاك الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد147 (12 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزى وجود الزنك فى مؤخرة السفينة ضرورى لسببين الاول لاختلاف معدن الرفاص والذى هو مصنوع عادة من سبيكة البرونز ولكن فى هذه الحالة الزنك لايعمل مدام طلاء الباخرة تحت خط العوم فى حالة جيدة. اما السبب الثانى والاهم هو عندما يدور الرفاس فيكون فى فقاعات هوائية والتى تلتصق بمؤخرة الباخرة وهذه الفقاعات بها اكسجين فتكون سبب رئيسى فى التاكل .اما القول ان الباخرة بطول 110 متر لايوجد انود زنك بها فهذا مستحيل ولكن قد يكون الزنك فى الصيانة السابقة غير ملحوم جيدا فسقط فى اثناء عمل الباخرة لذلك ارجو فحص البدن جيدا وحتما ستجد مكانه موجود قرب فتحات التبريد والثلث الاول من الباخرة وعلى متر من خط العوم عادة اؤ فوق كاسر الامواج اذاكان بها كاسر امواج


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أغسطس 2007)

ربى الله قال:


> الأخ / ماهر
> 
> كيف حالك ، أرجو ان تكون بخير
> الرابط لايعمل معى ، أرجو التكرم بإرسال رابط آخر ، أو إرسال الملف كمرفق على بريدى الخاص
> ...



اشكرك كثيرا اخى الرابط يعمل بكفاءه :55:


----------



## ربى الله (12 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ / ماهر

كيف حالك ، أرجو ان تكون بخير 
تم تنشيط الصفحة وتفعيل الرابط ،وجزاك الله خيرا على متابعتك وردك السريع .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الأخ / محمد 147
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد ،

صدقت فى كل ما ذكرت ، فلابد للمالك والقبطان الإحتراس من الـتآكل فى هذه المنطقة بسبب ظاهرة الــ " Cavitation " ، وثانيا ً فإن مقولة أنه لايوجد توزيع لألواح الزنك " Cathodic Protection " فعلا ً غير صحيح ، ولكن المشكلة فى هذه الجزئية تتمثل فى الآتى :
1 - عدم وجود خلفية للمهندس الجديد فى موقع الإصلاح عن موضوع الحماية الكاثودية قبل المعاينة .
2 - أو عدم رؤيته بعد المعاينة لأى قطعة على البدن نتيجة لعدة أسباب مثل تآكلها بالكامل أو تهاون العامل والمهندس فى طريقة التثبيت أو ...إلخ .
3 - لا يعلم كثير من المهندسين البحريين أن هناك ضمن لوحات المشروع - خاصة لو المشروع جاهز من الخارج - لوحة خاصة بالحماية الكاثودية ، ولابد من السؤال عليها وطلبها سواء فى حالة البناء الجديد أو الصيانة وذلك للأسباب التالية :
أ - معرفة أماكن توزيع قطع الزنك " تحديداً " على كامل البدن ،وخاصة منطقة الرفاص والدفة .
ب - مطابقة الزنك المورد مع العدد المطلوب على اللوحة .
ج - مطابقة الزنك المورد مع الأوزان المطلوبة عند كل نقطة .
د - إعطاء التعليمات الدقيقة لقسم العلام لتوقيع هذه النقاط عند الأماكن المطلوبة .
هـ - تجهيز أفراد التجميع واللحام المناسبين والتأكد من عملية اللحام على وجه الخصوص .

وبالنسبة لموضوع الأوزان المطلوبة فيجب علينا جميعا ً أن نعلم أن قطع الزنك ليست جميعها ذات وزن واحد ، وإنما تختلف بحسب المكان والأجسام المراد حمايتها على بدن السفينة ، فإنها غالبا ً :
1 - تزيد فى الوزن عند منطقة " Parallel Middle Body " .
2 - تقل فى الوزن - عند المؤخرة - فى منطقة الرفاص والدفة .

وللعلم فإن هناك مهندسيين بارك الله فيهم عملهم الخاص فى مجال الحماية الكاثودية سواء للمنشأت - أقصد المبانى - أو الوحدات البحرية ، ومن أراد الإستزادة فعليه بالبحث عن " Marine Cathodic Protection " بواسطة محركات البحث المشهورة .

وأكتفى بهذا القدر الضئيل ، وأعتذر مرة ثانية كما سبق وذكرت من قبل فانا بعيد عن مكتبتى ومصادرى الخاصة للعمل خارج البلاد ، فكم كنت أحب أن أدعم كلامى بالصور والجداول والمعادلات .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخيكم
م / أشرف


----------



## المريمى (13 أغسطس 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*



ربى الله قال:


> الخ العزيز / المريمى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد ،
> أخيكم عضو جديد ، وأرجو أن تعذرنى لأنى حالياً بعيد عن كتبى ومجلاتى وجميع مصادرى الهندسية .. حيث أعمل حاليا بالسعودية فى مجال يخص الــ steel structure .. والعمل الأصيل مدير بإحدى الترسانات المصرية ، وسوف أحاول الرد من الذاكرة :
> هذا الأمر يتم تحديده بواسطة معادلة هندسية بسيطة ، وأذكر أن أبعاد السفينة الرئيسية والسرعة يدخلان فى المعادلة ، وهناك أيضا Factor آخر فيها ، وللحصول على هذه المعادلة حاول الإتصال بإحدى مهندسى الترسانات البحرية - قسم مشروعات أو قسم به أحد المختصين بالحماية الكاثودية ، وممكن أن تجدها فى كتب " قواعد الإشراف الدولية " - Rules - تحت عنوان الـ Cathodic Protection
> ...



السلام عليكم اخى الكريم مشكور جدا على ردك 
والرجاء موافاتى بالمعادلة الهندسية فى اسرع وقت رجاء خاص 
- هل من أحد وظائف Degaussing حماية البدن من التأكل (كطرد ايونات الاكسجين السالبة ...مثلا )

مع فائق احترامى


----------



## alyase (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ربى الله (14 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء / أعضاء المنتدى الكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد ،

إجابة لطلبكم الكريم بخصوص الموضوع أعلاه وأخص بالذكر الأخوة المشاركين :

المريمى ( صاحب السؤال ) ، و Marine-eng ، و HADDY ، و Eng-Maher ، , محمد 147 

مرفق طيه ملف وورد كامل عن الحماية الكاثودية للسفن بأسلوب مبسط ويتضمن جميع المعادلات اللازمة مرفقا معها الـ Factors المختلفة .. ومنتج إحدى الشركات المتخصصة فى الموضوع .. وأرجو أن تكون الإجابة المطلوبة للأخ المريمى قد تحققت ، وإن كنت لا أعرف إن كان طالبا ً أو مهندسا ً .. على أمل التواصل فيما بعد .

وأرجو من الزملاء المراقبين والمشرفين أن يثبتوه بعد إطلاعهم عليه ، لأن هذه المعادلات يقل إلمام المهندسين البحريين بها ، ولأنها مبسطة إلى درجة كبيرة ، وفى حالة إستخدامها على حالة بعينها من قبل الزملاء أن يطلعنا على النتائج للعلم والإفادة .

ولكم جزيل الشكر ، مع أطيب المنى وأرق تحياتى ..

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أخيكم 

م / أشرف


----------



## ربى الله (14 أغسطس 2007)

ملف Cathodic Protection


----------



## marine_eng (14 أغسطس 2007)

i will see 1st thx eng ashraf


----------



## HAADY (14 أغسطس 2007)

السيد م \ أشرف 

أشكرك شكرا جزيل على هذا الملف المهم 

واتمنى ان تزيدنا من هذه المعلومات المميزة 

وتقبل تحياتي وفائق احترامي


----------



## المريمى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*كفيت ووفيت*



ربى الله قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء / أعضاء المنتدى الكريم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد ،
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد التحية 
اود ان اشكر حضرتكم على ماقدمتموه من مساعدة وسيتم التواصل معكم بالخصوص ان شأء الله .
( وإن كنت لا أعرف إن كان طالبا ً أو مهندسا ً...) 

مع فائق احترامى 
مهندس / المريمى


----------



## ربى الله (18 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ العزيز / marine _eng 

تحية طيبة وبعد ،،

? " What do you mean by " i will see 1st thx eng ashraf 
------------------------------------
الأخ الفاضل / الــ HADDY 

لا شكر على واجب .
------------------------------------
الأخ " المهندس " / المريمى

أرجو أن يوفقك الله بعد الحصول على هذه الإجابة ، ولا تنسى طلبى الخاص بسرد نتائج الحسابات والحالة التطبيقية التى معك - والكلام للأخ marine _ eng أيضا ً - حتى تعم الفائدة كما ذكرت من قبل ، لأنه لو بقى حال المنتدى على البحث عن المصادر العلمية فقط ونشرها دون الخوض فى التفاصيل التطبيقية ، فستظل جميع الموضوعات كما هى ، لا تخرج عن السياق النظرى ، وسيبقى معظم المهندسين فى التخصصات المختلفة ( عمارة سفن - بناء سفن - هندسة بحرية ... إلخ ) وكأنهم ما زالوا فى معاهدهم العلمية ، دون أى خبرة أو إستزادة عملية ، وأرى أن يتم عرض أى موضوعات تحتوى على تجربة عملية أو عمليات حسابية أو أى شىء تطبيقى يضيف إلى أهل العلم ولو شيئا ً صغيرا ً ، وأرجو أن تطلعونى جميعاً على رأيكم بهذا الخصوص - خاصة المراقبين والمشرفين - حتى نعلم جميعا ماهية هذا المنتدى الطيب ‘ وما هو المطلوب تحديدا من أعضائه ؟ ، وإلى أى مدى يمكن الإرتقاء به على الدوام ؟ ، وأرجو أن يطرح الأمر للمناقشة " بعد إذنكم طبعا ً " .

والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدى السبيل ..

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## HAADY (18 أغسطس 2007)

ربى الله
لا تنسى طلبى الخاص بسرد نتائج الحسابات والحالة التطبيقية التى معك - [COLOR=red قال:


> والكلام للأخ marine _ eng أيضا[/COLOR] ً - حتى تعم الفائدة كما ذكرت من قبل ، لأنه لو بقى حال المنتدى على البحث عن المصادر العلمية فقط ونشرها دون الخوض فى التفاصيل التطبيقية ، فستظل جميع الموضوعات كما هى ، لا تخرج عن السياق النظرى ، وسيبقى معظم المهندسين فى التخصصات المختلفة ( عمارة سفن - بناء سفن - هندسة بحرية ... إلخ ) وكأنهم ما زالوا فى معاهدهم العلمية ، دون أى خبرة أو إستزادة عملية ، وأرى أن يتم عرض أى موضوعات تحتوى على تجربة عملية أو عمليات حسابية أو أى شىء تطبيقى يضيف إلى أهل العلم ولو شيئا ً صغيرا ً ، وأرجو أن تطلعونى جميعاً على رأيكم بهذا الخصوص - خاصة المراقبين والمشرفين - حتى نعلم جميعا ماهية هذا المنتدى الطيب ‘ وما هو المطلوب تحديدا من أعضائه ؟ ، وإلى أى مدى يمكن الإرتقاء به على الدوام ؟ ، وأرجو أن يطرح الأمر للمناقشة " بعد إذنكم طبعا ً "



أوافقك الرأي الأخ مهندس أشرف  وان في نشر نتائج تطبيقية وعملية في اي مجال يخص الهندسة البحرية فيكون بمثابة خبرة جيده تعم الفائده بها على الجميع كما أرجو منك متابعه طرح افكارك النيرة :31: لانها ستزيد من توجيه :1: وتفعيل نشاط منتدى الهندسة البحرية مما يشجع الاخوة على طرح تساؤلاتهم والرد عليها في كل المجالات 

لكم تحياتي


----------



## ربى الله (19 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ / ال HAADY 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد ،

أشكرك على إستجابتك السريعة ، وموافقتى فى الرأى ، فإن الإتفاق على الأمور التى فيها خير دليل على شيئين وهما :

( 1 ) حسن النوايا .
( 2 ) توفيق الله عز وجل .

وأرجو أن يبارك الله تبارك وتعالى فى هذا الأمر حتى يؤتى ثماره الطيبة ، بتعاون الجميع طبعا ً ، ولو أننى لم أطلع على رأيهم حتى الأن .

والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدى السبيل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## marine_eng (19 أغسطس 2007)

اخى المهندس اشرف الموضوع الذى قمت بالتعرض له بالفعل مهم جدااا ولاكن للاسف لايهتم به سوى مهندسى الترسانات وشركات الاصلاح لذلك لا استطيع ان اقرر مدى الاستفاده من هذةالحسابات الا بعد التجربه 
مع الشكر اخى المهندس اشرف


----------



## ربى الله (22 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ " المهندس " / المريمى

كيف حالك " ارجو أن تكون النتائج ظهرت ، ولا ؟؟؟؟ " .

مرفق طيه ملف وورد سيتيح لك الفرصة ولباقى الخوة الزملاء التعرف على تلك الأنودات " أيزومترك " والأبعاد والأوزان ، حتى تكتمل معرفتك بتفاصيل الموضوع ، والمحتوى الكيميائى ... إلخ .

وذلك لكل من الألومنيوم والزنك ، من إنتاج إحدى الشركات المتخصصة .

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعوات .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

م / أشرف


----------



## marine_eng (22 أغسطس 2007)

Mashkoooooooooooooor 3al Maghod El Kabeeeeeer


----------



## ربى الله (22 أغسطس 2007)

لا شكر على واجب أخونا marine_eng 

وأرجو أن يكتمل العمل بحسابات وتطبيق المهندس المريمى حتى تتم الفائدة .


----------



## المريمى (23 أغسطس 2007)

*بارك الله فيكم*



ربى الله قال:


> الأخ " المهندس " / المريمى
> 
> كيف حالك " ارجو أن تكون النتائج ظهرت ، ولا ؟؟؟؟ " .
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بعد التحية 
اشكركم بالسؤال على الصحة :15: وهو الاهم واشكر الجميع على المعلومات القيمة وبالفعل تم الاستفادة من معلوماتكم بالخصوص وسيتم العمل على وضع الزنك .
والسر او لا اعرف ما أسميه ان خرائط التحويض لاتشير الى وجود زنك الا فى مؤخرة السفينة وبداخل شباك التبريد فقط (لاوجود لحماية كادثودية بالسفينة) اما باقى السفينة فلا يوجد وقد بحثنا بالكامل البدن والخرائط لاوجود للزنك الا ماذكرت فكيف يكون ذلك قبل البدء بعملية وضع الزنك  ؟!

مع فائق احترامى 
م. المريمى


----------



## ربى الله (28 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ " المهندس " / المريمى

أعتقد أن هذه السفينة عمرها كبير إلى حد ما ، ولذلك عليها حماية كاثودية على المنطقتين اللى ذكرتهم فقط .. 

وعلى ذلك فالتصميم أيضا ً قديم .. وطريقة وضع قطع الزنك لم تكن تشملها التطبيقات الحالية .. 

والواجب عليك الآن أن تعيد هذه الحسابات مرة ثانية .. طبقا للمعادلات الذى لديك .. وبالتالى تعيد توزيع القطع على أجزاء السفينة .. ولو كان لدى وقت لمشاركتك فى الحسابات لكنت فعلت ..

وفقك الله وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك ..

أخيكم

م / اشرف


----------



## marine_eng (28 أغسطس 2007)

:13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13:


----------



## ربى الله (29 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ " المهندس " / المريمى

أرجو مراجعة الموضوع المذكور أدناه ، والموجود على صفحة القسم ، والذى يحوى بعض الصور التى توضح لماذ ايتم وضع قطع الزنك عند مؤخرة السفينة بسبب موضوع ال Cavitation

The Propulsion Committee

مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## محمد147 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اعمل على بحث تأثير الطحالب البحرية على تأكل السفن البحرية فمن منكم لديه معلومات بالخصوص ار جو المساعدة


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع ومفيد


----------



## المساعدي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد معادلة خاصة تحدد عدد القطع الزنكي ووزنها ومكانها في السفينة والمسافة بين هذة القطع وشكرا11111111


----------



## المساعدي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك جميع الاخوان المشاركون في هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (31 مايو 2009)

المساعدي قال:


> اريد معادلة خاصة تحدد عدد القطع الزنكي ووزنها ومكانها في السفينة والمسافة بين هذة القطع وشكرا11111111




ارجو الاجابة على هذا السؤال ايضا


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

عذرا على هذا التأخير
الملف المرفق ممكن يساعد فى الإجابة على السؤال للأخ المساعدى والمهندس عبد الله


----------



## adel68 (19 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

